# Power off stereo sometimes powers off iPod (not every time)



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's the setup...'01 Mk4 Jetta, Single DIN Monsoon, Dice Electronics i-VW-R/5V connected directly to the head unit, iPod rides in the right dash cupholder.
Here's the issue...Sometimes when I power off the head unit, the iPod goes dark within seconds (believed to be not charging as there is no display indicating a charging status). Sometimes it just pauses and sits there, for minutes. Far longer than the power saver shut down inherent to the iPod. Still charging, but on and paused.
I would prefer that the iPod shut down completely, assuring that it is all stopped, so I can put it away. That way it isn't just playing away in the center console. What is the normal behavior for an iPod when I power off the stereo?


----------

